# My Caribe Just Bit My Finger



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

The son of a gun got me finally... Lol almost bit a chunk off from the inside part of the tip of my right pointing finger, ive learned from my mistake, it hurt and i couldnt take pics right away i was too bust treating the wound the blood wouldnt stop



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[URL]

[URL=http://img228.imageshack.us/i/img0089copy.jpg/]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

cigarette ash helped stop the bleeding


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll wait for the pics








Good luck, just take care of the wound first. It'll continu bleeding for a while


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmm second piranha bite this week Im going to be keeping a real close eye on my fish tonight during the WC. How big is the caribe?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

6-7 inches, i was checking if it was hungry, half its body came out the water it was so fast i didnt see him coming, i usually feed it twice a day, i didnt feed for about 3-4 days so im guessing that might be the reason, its 100% my fault lol


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ouch...Lucky he didn't rip off part of your finger.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

lol, I guess she was hungry

make sure to clean it well with rubbing alcohol or something


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Make sure to keep cleaning that wound. A lot of people dont take into consideration the amount of bad bacteria in an aquarium and probably in that fishes mouth.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

OUCH!!!! Thats a crazy bite.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I used a lot of hydrogen peroxide, im gonna keep rinsing it,
here's a few more pics including the piranha that bit me !



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





ksls said:


> OUCH!!!! Thats a crazy bite.


yes, it still hurts lol i made the stupidest mistake


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Daaaaammmmnnn it got you good bro hope you disinfect it good


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> OUCH!!!! Thats a crazy bite.


yes, it still hurts lol i made the stupidest mistake
[/quote]

Thats a beautiful fish!! Doesnt look aggresive at all! but u should know not to go near those crazy things if their hungry! especially not fed for 4 days!! i'd bite you too lol


----------



## routman21 (Jun 23, 2007)

not gonna lie thats pretty awesome, good story to tell!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

How the hell did I miss this thread!!!

That was a pretty good bite... I just ordered 10 1" Caribe I guess I better respect them more than I respect my Natts (my Natts are pussies)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Why does everyone who gets bit scramble for the camera first thing!? If I ever get bit, I promise, you guys will never know of my stupidity!


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice pics

If my MAC ever gets me Ill be sure to get the cam out


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Why does everyone who gets bit scramble for the camera first thing!? If I ever get bit, I promise, you guys will never know of my stupidity!


Yep. The only way I would post a bite is if it was a miracle and not my stupidity, like the fish jumped out of the tank somehow and got me in mid air. Then I'd get the camera, but nobody would believe that story anyways.


----------

